# Grand Crowne Resorts Pigeon Forge (RCI #A838)



## Kozman

We exchanged into Grand Crowne Resorts Pigeon Forge (#A838) this January.  While we were in Pigeon Forge last week we decided to find the location and check it out.  To our surprise when we found the resort there was a solitary cabin built and the rest of the site looked like semi broken ground.  I saw no swimming pools, no rec room, etc.  So, if you are considering going there, be aware.  They promised there would be 7 buildings built by the time of our stay. LOL!  But, it's a Gold Crown!!!!


----------



## broberts1980

Was it The Lodge at The Great Smokey Mountains?


----------



## learnalot

broberts1980 said:


> Was it The Lodge at The Great Smokey Mountains?



No.  They said it is the Grand Crowne Resort in Pigeon Forge.  I think it is supposed to be over behind the mini-mall near Dollywood.


----------



## JoeMO

*II*

The Lodges at the Great Smoky Mountains  
222 Whistling Wind Way, Pigeon Forge, TN 37863

It is an II resrort, not an RCI.  GSM is the II designation.


----------



## gwenco

*It was the same at our resort in Branson*

Upon taking the tour, the sales rat informed us of an upcoming new rec center  being built "very soon" adjacent to the complex we were currently staying at in Grand Crowne - Surrey Ridge. The site has a backhoe that has probably been there for several years as the weeds are outgrowing the backhoe itself!  Don't know who they think they're kidding with stuff like this!:hysterical:


----------



## Kozman

I have not looked at this thread in a long time.  No.  It was not the Lodges at the Great Smoky Mountains (water park on 66) and yes, it was listed in RCI.

As it turns out, our RCI reservation was cancelled and we re-booked.  The project never got off the ground (probably because of the economy and the credit crunch).  The last time we were in Pigeon Forge, they were doing some construction back there but I don't know the nature.  The project was located near the end of Teaster just before the Parkway and up behind the Majestic Theater.


----------



## Nana6

*Grande Crowne Pigeon Tn*

We had the same problem with the new Lodges at Pigeon Forge Tn.  They told us that they would be available in the fall of 2009.  Everything they told us at the sales pitch has been FIBS.  We have had our unit 2 years and are yet to be able to stay in the unit.  They also told us that we could break the points up to stay for short stays and smaller units, not true.  You have to upgrade to a different Interval Gold Premier or something. Also they informed us that they were better than RCI lOL not true. Our points also expire if not used in 2 years, but guest what we've not been able to excchange them to interval units in Smokies. I am thinking about writing the Attorney General of Tn letting him know how fraudulent the sales pitche there was.  Also when we visited for a meeting to show us how to better use our units,(we paid for a Getaway) all they wanted to talk about was how the best way to utilize our resort was to upgrade costing us another thousands of dollars.  I am not happy with his company and looks like we are stuck with it our loose lots of money.


----------



## Jenell

*Grand crowne*

I was wondering if anyone knows how to get out of this contract my understanding was they would buy it back if u wanted to sell or didnt want can the tenn. goverment help thanks


----------



## JoeMO

*Get Out*

Jenell,

How long ago did you buy it?  Usually you have a few days to rescind.  They will probably allow you to trade it in if you trade up, but this is usually just buying an even more expensive, overpriced unit.

Joe


----------



## Jenell

JoeMO said:


> Jenell,
> 
> How long ago did you buy it?  Usually you have a few days to rescind.  They will probably allow you to trade it in if you trade up, but this is usually just buying an even more expensive, overpriced unit.
> 
> Joe


We bought it back in July , the bad thing is we don't have the extra money to go since I don't have my other job , with the payment I make ,I can't pay the maint.fees which makes it to where I can't afford to go even if I had the fees made . I don't know what to do paying payments on something that I can't use , thanks for any help


----------

